# New snake



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

His new home


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

And the cute little Red tail boa


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Checking out his new house


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i love the snake. i want 1!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice red tail boa!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

kick ass lookin boa







What kind of cage ya got him in thats a pretty sweet set-up


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Snake is a Columbian Boa constrictor, not a Red-tail.








Good looking snake!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Snake is a Columbian Boa constrictor, not a Red-tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was sold as a Columbain red tail,







thanks for clearing that up .


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> kick ass lookin boa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks,i made it myself,solid top,air vents on the side,glass front,set up for total temp and humidity control :smile:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice enclosure







, perhaps you can help Sweet-Lu design one for himself to build.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Nice enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that wasn't called for....you were a creative 15 year old once too, just lay off him. i was reading his cage post and if u get that annoyed at his posts just ignore them why do u even bother with helping him ?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Great looking snake


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

very healthy looking guy. Nice enclouse too, I love DIY!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is a nice setup


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> that wasn't called for....you were a creative 15 year old once too, just lay off him. i was reading his cage post and if u get that annoyed at his posts just ignore them why do u even bother with helping him ?


What wasn't called for; telling someone who obviously has the ability to build a very nice enclosure to help someone who does not have the experience?
Yes I was 15 once, I had been on my own for two years at that point and was never anything like Lu, not that it has any bearing on this. Why do I bother helping him? I bother helping everyone I can, in Lu's case I hope to help him understand that he doesn't have to be so senseless to garner attention, obviously he is capable of rising above many of the absolutely ridiculous posts he makes. Obviously he is intelligent and creative, I just hope that he puts his energies into more productive avenues.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Snake is a Columbian Boa constrictor, not a Red-tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Columbia Red Tail Boaconstrictor. This is the dudes bro, the reptile freak.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> CrocKeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice enclosure
> ...


 its perfectly called for; lu is the forum equivalent of vermin. He's annoying in a most idiotic fashion, and he thoroughly knows and enjoys it. The vast majority of his posts are nothing but senseless garbage. He is a great nuisance to this forum system in general. He deserves no respect whatsoever, and for the life of me I can not figure out why he wasn't already banned months ago.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> timmyshultis said:
> 
> 
> > CrocKeeper said:
> ...


 ouch.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yea but then this is just another thread ruined


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well, _you're_ the one that had to bring it up
next time someone disses him just go along with it, apparently you know the truth about him as well, so there's no sense in trying to deny it, even if its just for the sake of being sociable


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

For the record, I am not "dissing" Lu, I am trying to point out to LU how annoying some of the senseless posts are and how unnessecary. Lu has added constructively to a few posts, and is capable of doing so as is any other member.
I expect each and every member on these boards to have their own brains and opinions, and to excersize the freedom to add or object, etc...
I just want to see these excersizes done in a manner that is coherent and fruitfull.
This forum is a cohesive of *ALL* its members, not any one member.

While I perfectly understand your frustration P-45, it is counter productive to blattantly attack someone, and is no better than the sensless posting.
Obviously Timmyshultis read my post and took it negatively in re to telling someone they could offer Lu advice, it was a serious statemnet made because that member had shown a honest ability to make his own well constructed, thought out, and functional enclosure, it was not a derogatory put down. I thought that the post I made following that would have made that clear.

There is always merrit in being sociable, even in adverse conditions, but there is nothing wrong with firmly stating a position either. As long as it is not a sensless attack not meant to be constructive.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

You said:


> CrocKeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Snake is a Columbian Boa constrictor, not a Red-tail.
> ...


 Anyways,i thought a Columbain red tail,a red tail,a Columbain boa were all the same,now you guys realy lost me


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

sorry bout that i never thought u were serious i thought u were being a dick, my mistake

now lets get back to the real reason for this thread

ps. Nice snake


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Psycho, the Boa constrictor ranges form Mexico through to Argentina.
It has many different subspecies, and all types of locality specific patterns and sizes. There are even insular forms. The "red-tails" are those specimens coming from within the amazon river drainage systems only, Peruvians, guyanans, surinames, bolivians, brazilians.....the others are not "red-tails"
The pet industry adopted the usage of the term "red-tail" in reguards to all of them because it allowed them to up the prices on the snakes, vernacular names can be as frustrating and confusing and shifting as the bi-nomials...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks again Crockeeper, i was wondering ,it was only $45,and my son loves it,


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That is a GREAT snake for kids. Good choice!








They are long lived snakes, and will breed readily in captivity when it is mature enough to do so, IF that is something you guys wish to do at some point.
Congratulations.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cute..we want feeding pic...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

thePACK said:


> cute..we want feeding pic...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

thePACK said:


> cute..we want feeding pic...


 ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> timmyshultis said:
> 
> 
> > CrocKeeper said:
> ...


 sweet lu has not even posted in this thread, please respect him as the forum rules say you should.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

great feeding pics psycho 1, and for the people concerned, save the hijacking for the pm's


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Psycho, just so you know that snake is fully capable of consuming an adult pre-killed mouse.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Psycho, just so you know that snake is fully capable of consuming an adult pre-killed mouse.


 I know,did not know when the last time it ate so i started small,next time,full grown mouse for it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't know if you've had this problem, Crockeeper, but my adult (8 foot approx) boas are now having trouble with rats (they didn't use to). They'll eat mice but that is very cost IN-effective.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I tend to start all my boas on rats and never give them mice...obviously I start them with rat pups...but you get the picture....

If they are being finicky, then skip a few meals Acestro, healthy snakes as you know..can go incredibly long periods of time without food.
After a spell throw your rats in and that should be enough. Question, do you feed live? I know after a bad bite some snakes will shy away from a potential source of what is cataloged as danger...


----------

